# Missed Miscarriage/ how long did it take you to miscarry naturally?



## laurielynn88

Hi-
First I want to say I was so grateful to find this site. I was over on the bump website and couldn't believe how rude some of those girls are over there! I'm 23 years old and am pregnant for the first time. 

I'm sure there's already a post about this so please forgive me for not being able to find it..

I am/was 7 weeks pregnant and went for an ultrasound last week and the baby had no fetal heartbeat. My doctor sent me for blood work and my levels are going down so I am in fact having a miscarriage. I'm a little nervous because I really want to avoid a D&C at all costs but don't want to risk harming myself from being able to get pregnant in the future. My question for you all is for those that have experienced a miscarriage, how long did it take for you to pass naturally if you didn't have a D&C?

I've been experiencing sharp shooting pains in my upper abs and also in my back, I've also had some "pain" in my pelvic area(it feels sore?) today for the first time I noticed some brown discharge when I went to the bathroom, it was so much it started dripping down my leg(sorry if TMI). Is this the beginning of a MC? 

I'm interested to hear any advice or thoughts you can throw my way right now. I'm really emotional about this but want it to be over so I can move on, have my next pregnancy cycle and try again.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer. I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey laurielynn88,

My deepest sympathy is with you. Hope you're feeling ok today.
Sorry I can't be of much help as I'm going through the same thing. 
Was 7 weeks pregnant but scan measured baby at 5 weeks (baby didn't grow from previous scan, no heartbeat and HCG decreased).
It has been 7 days since I received the news and I've had no bleeding or painful cramping as yet.

I know exactly how you feel about trying to move forward so you can TTC.

If you do let it happen naturally, it can be painful and you can't guarantee you won't need a D&C eventually (was told this by GP).

Three older female friends believe I should have a D&C ASAP. A friend who just went through a natural miscarriage and my OH think I should let it happen naturally.

My gyno has issued four blood tests to make sure my HCG decreases. I'm going to leave it in the hands of my doctor to determine when I have a D&C. He said there's no risk of waiting it out, but my GP thinks otherwise.

It's scarey not knowing when it could happen and it feels terrible hoping for a sign everytime you go to the bathroom :(


----------



## Maurie

I am so so sorry for your loss. 

2 weeks ago I got the news my HCG levels were going down 36. I started bleeding that night. I went to the ER hoping they could do something. They gave me pain medication, a pelvic exam, and an ultrasound. I lost the baby at 5W6d. No D&C. It wasn't even offered. I was bleeding for 4 days, one day of no bleeding then two days of spotting. 

I hope everything goes the way you hope. That was my experience. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Erinsmummy

I am in the same position as you so no advice but your not alone and id love to read peples replys to this. so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

I am miscarrying at the minute...was almost 9 weeks pregnant but had brown spotting for 10 days in a row so went for an early scan. 
On the night before the scan I started to bleed so thankfully I did n't get a total shock when I had the usound. ....the fetus was only 3mm in size so guessed it died about 4 weeks ago.
I have been bleeding heavily enought for the past 3 days....
I have n't had much cramping and have n't see any big clots so I still probably have n't lost the fetus yet....I don't know (this is my first mc so don't know what to expect).
Maybe this is not much help to you...but if you have brown spotting things could be going to happen...however if I had know at the start of the spotting that the fetus was dead I don't think I'd have wanted to wait 10 days to start bleeding and I don't know how many days of bleeding I will have to endure.
I'm going to talk to my GP today...
good luck in whatever you decide to do....if I get any further developments I'll post back here.
ps I know need to change my status from 'pregnant' back to TTC


----------



## amotherslove

it took me over a week to pass everything.. but i had certain complictations.. btw.. if you want to avoid dnc but wanna move things along you can ask about cytotec or misoprostol.. some people react badly to it though. i'm so sorry this has happened to you<3 and sorry the people in the other boards were rude.. :(


----------



## pinkfee

Hey laurielynn88 

I'm sorry for your loss. 

I'm currently going through my first miscarriage which was a missed miscarriage diagnosed at 9 weeks, my baby had stopped growing and had no fetal heartbeat at approx 7+5weeks. It took about 11days for it to happen naturally for me, but I think its because I was in denial to begin with which meant my body was probably holding on. 

I won't lie to you, its been the most painful experience of my life, I pretty much had constant pain and cramping that felt like contractions for the first night when it started (no previous experience so I can't be sure its the same) and two days ago the fetal sac finally passed, which has made all the cramping and pain stop but i'm still bleeding (which at times can be heavy, using a supersize maxi pad) 

I have mixed feelings as when I was experiencing the pain on the first night I wished so badly that I had gone with the d&c, however now I feel as distressing as its been, doing the miscarriage naturally was something I think I needed to do in order to fully process the loss. 

I really hope that whatever you choose that you have the best possible experience that you can with a miscarriage. 

Tip if you decide to go naturally, make sure you have super strength painkillers not just your standard tylenol and hot water bottle or heat pads of some kind, the hot water bottle saved my life, it was the only thing that gave me any relief. 

x


----------



## elm

:hugs: so sorry for your loss. I found out that I was miscarrying last Friday, my little baby had stopped growing at seven weeks, I was nearly twelve weeks pregnant.

I saw the most amazing herbalist who was able to give me some tea and a tincture which really got things moving (I was only spotting a little when I saw her) and I passed my tiny little baby on Saturday night. 

I hope that things get moving for you soon. I found it helped swaying my hips and talking to my baby in my head saying that I released it with love and thanked it. It helped my state of mind and helped me say goodbye x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Have to agree with pinkfee... The hot water bottle is your new best friend.
To be honest the pain for me was probably no worse than a bad period... But the hot water bottle is so comforting. I have now passed the fetal sac so really hope the worst is over (maybe this is Tmi but to try encourage things along I had an orgasm...and 3 hours later I started passing the clots..maybe it's just coincidence but maybe it did help, I wasn't really in the mood but managed it anyway).

Just don't wear light coloured trousers! No matter how big a pad I use I still get leeks! So glad I'm signed off work as the only place you want to be is at home when it gets heavy.
If you started having heavy enough brown discharge you might not have to wait long. It's kinda wierd... I spend a week hoping the spotting would diminish...and now I just want lots of bleeding.

Can you give it a few days and if noting much is happening then get some intervention.


----------



## laurielynn88

After I posted this last night I noticed I was bleeding, so perhaps I'll just give it a week until I go back to the doctors next week. I'm used to painful periods. I get really bad cramps that double me over in pain often. So I feel like I'm prepared for whatever is thrown my way. I do however wish it would speed along because at this point I just want the whole experience to be over with =/ It's been getting easier and thankfully my husband has been very supportive. I thank you all SO much for the comments! They have really helped me feel better about this whole experience. To know I am not alone. I know this happened for a reason, so I'm just trying to think of it that way. I have a great support system, so I'm very blessed.

I wish all of you the best that are going through what I am right now!

xoxo to all of you!


----------



## laurielynn88

elm said:


> :hugs: so sorry for your loss. I found out that I was miscarrying last Friday, my little baby had stopped growing at seven weeks, I was nearly twelve weeks pregnant.
> 
> I saw the most amazing herbalist who was able to give me some tea and a tincture which really got things moving (I was only spotting a little when I saw her) and I passed my tiny little baby on Saturday night.
> 
> I hope that things get moving for you soon. I found it helped swaying my hips and talking to my baby in my head saying that I released it with love and thanked it. It helped my state of mind and helped me say goodbye x

I think that's wonderful advice! I will check into some Herbs.. thank you.


----------



## Emmy0320

It took me 2.5 weeks to miscarry naturally. Granted our situation was unusual as I found out I miscarried at a 9 week private scan (for pictures and piece of mind). Baby was 9 weeks but with no heartbeat and likely passed the same day or the day before my US.  I wouldn't have known otherwise as I had no spotting or cramping and my first US with my ob/gyn wasn't scheduled until 12 weeks. 

The "no heartbeat" US was on 1/26 at 9 weeks... baby and sack measured 9 weeks and looked stable though.

I started spotting (brown stuff when I wiped) on 2/12

I started bleeding (heavily and passing tissue) on 2/13

Have some pain meds ready and read what you can to prepare yourself. You may have contractions and quite a bit of bleeding/ tissue being passed. I knew what to expect and was still stunned by what I experienced but being able to tell myself "this is normal" helped a lot. 

Hugs and please let me know if you need anything. It's very scary and something most people done talk about... which makes it even harder to prepare for. <3


----------



## Emmy0320

EDIT- I was scheduled for a d&c on 02/14 should I not have miscarried sooner simply because I didn't think I wanted to wait that long. I started to miscarry naturally on 02/13. Although scary I've been amazed at how my body has handled things. PM me if you need to. It's tough and I don't mind messaging my cell if you need to chat... I wish I had someone to talk to that's been through it before hand. You'll be okay though... d&c or natural. Our bodies are tough (for what it's worth).


----------



## laurielynn88

Emmy0320 said:


> EDIT- I was scheduled for a d&c on 02/14 should I not have miscarried sooner simply because I didn't think I wanted to wait that long. I started to miscarry naturally on 02/13. Although scary I've been amazed at how my body has handled things. PM me if you need to. It's tough and I don't mind messaging my cell if you need to chat... I wish I had someone to talk to that's been through it before hand. You'll be okay though... d&c or natural. Our bodies are tough (for what it's worth).

That is so sweet of you! I'm really hoping I can get through this without a D&C, Many people said it was easier but I feel like that procedure is so invasive. I will go through with it if need be. But obviously if I can handle this on my own I would like to. I started to miscarry on Thursday and so far am experiencing mild bleeding, not at all what I had expected. I go to the doctors on Tuesday and hopefully she can offer me some advice. I'm sorry you are going through this as well. It's an awful thing to experience being pregnant and then all the sudden just not be =( I am praying this was just a one time occurrence.


----------



## corsburn

Hi,
I just had my first miscarriage and it was natural. It took 3 days, start to finish. First day was mild spotting, with dark blood. The second day was a large amount of thick, mucousy dark brown stuff. The 3rd morning it was bright red blood and clots coming out every time I went to the bathroom. This will sound bad but it was so much I could feel it all coming out, and my heart just broke because I knew it was my baby and fetal tissue and I could not stop it. When you see it in the toilet, you know it was more than just spotting or implantation bleeds. I cramped for those 3 days and still am cramping but its slowing down. The cramping for me wasn't severe but was constant in my lower stomach. I go back to my dr Monday morning to check my blood levels again to be sure they are going down. When I went to the ER, they could not find any evidence of a fetus and they assumed that I had already passed it by the time I got there. I was 9 and 1/2 weeks along. I hope you can do it naturally without a D&C! Thanks for letting me share my story with you and I hope it helps you.


----------



## Chimpette

I'm so sorry your having to go through this....

We found out at 10 weeks that baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks. I started bleeding the day after the scan and pretty much bled on and off quite heavy at times for next 5 weeks. After that I went back for a scan and unfortunately baby was still there, so I ended up with a D & C.

I hope you get the outcome you are wising for, and lots of baby dust to you for the future

xx


----------



## laurielynn88

corsburn said:


> Hi,
> I just had my first miscarriage and it was natural. It took 3 days, start to finish. First day was mild spotting, with dark blood. The second day was a large amount of thick, mucousy dark brown stuff. The 3rd morning it was bright red blood and clots coming out every time I went to the bathroom. This will sound bad but it was so much I could feel it all coming out, and my heart just broke because I knew it was my baby and fetal tissue and I could not stop it. When you see it in the toilet, you know it was more than just spotting or implantation bleeds. I cramped for those 3 days and still am cramping but its slowing down. The cramping for me wasn't severe but was constant in my lower stomach. I go back to my dr Monday morning to check my blood levels again to be sure they are going down. When I went to the ER, they could not find any evidence of a fetus and they assumed that I had already passed it by the time I got there. I was 9 and 1/2 weeks along. I hope you can do it naturally without a D&C! Thanks for letting me share my story with you and I hope it helps you.

Basically the same thing happened with me, started on 2/16 with mild light spotting, was bleeding a little heavier on 2/17 but experienced horrible cramps in the evening, thought for sure something was going to happen but nothing did. The next day I was bleeding but had no cramping until the evening again. I felt blood literally run down my leg and I knew it was happening. I broke down in tears and was crying the whole time.. I had 3 gushes of blood come out and finally I passed the sac. It was the most heartbreaking thing I have ever experienced. I could see my baby. If this happens again I will request a D&C. not because I couldn't deal with the pain but because seeing it come out made me realize how real it was and I don't think I could deal with that again. I am feeling much better today, and very hopeful for the future. I am very blessed with beautiful nieces and nephews that are keeping me company along with a supportive husband. I appreciate you sharing your story! I really feel like more women need to know as much about a m/c as possible so they know what to prepare themselves for. I have a doctors appointment on Tuesday and I am hoping that everything passed and there is no need for a d&c. *xoxo*


----------



## froliky2011

I was told I was most likely going to mc last Tuesday (Feb. 14th) and am still waiting. I have some spotting and blood but nothing major and still a positive hpt. Doctor said she thought I would mc by the weekend based upon my numbers. I guess they decided to slow down after that visit.


----------



## laurielynn88

froliky2011 said:


> I was told I was most likely going to mc last Tuesday (Feb. 14th) and am still waiting. I have some spotting and blood but nothing major and still a positive hpt. Doctor said she thought I would mc by the weekend based upon my numbers. I guess they decided to slow down after that visit.

When did you find out you would miscarry? I found out my baby had no heartbeat on Feb. 7th and didn't even start to bleed until Feb 16th. So it can take a little while. if you have spotting and blood it will most likely pick up as the days go on it sounds like. I to was waiting, and it was a horrible feeling having to wait. I hope it happens for you soon =/


----------



## froliky2011

Laurielynn - Thanks for your support. I was told Feb. 14 (had beta on Feb. 10th) and after my 2nd beta results from the 14th and told on the 15th they said for sure before the weekend based upon my HCG numbers (not so much by ultrasound but I did have a small little beany in there). I was barely 5.5 weeks last week. I am bleeding a little but have absolutely no cramps and feel fine except a little bloated. I started bleeding on Saturday. Tuesday now and bleeding less than a period. I did have two mature follicles last IUI cylce and am wondering if I had a "vanishing twin". I know it sounds crazy but I think because I had two follicles there is a possibility. It's not false hope but just wondering based upon some research I did.


----------



## niccy1991

Hey.. sorry for you loss honey!! 

I am 20 years old and i have experienced 2 misscarriages, one at just under 6 weeks and the other nearly 13 weeks, i miscarriaged naturally with both, the first miscarriage came more or less straight away.. with no pain what so ever, just lots and lots of blood.. but the one i had just over a month ago was the worst pain i have ever had in my entire life, i got told the heartbeat stopped and day after i miscarriaged which lasted 2 and a half hours if i havent of miscarriages naturally i would of had the pill. xxx


----------



## froliky2011

Gotta be quick.....Doctor scanned me and no beany in there and I am on to IUI #3 as soon as HCG levels go down to 0 and I start to ovulate again.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

Sorry for everyone able to post in this forum :hugs:

I had a small amount of bleeding and had a scan the next day. I had already had bleeding when 6w and had a scan and we saw the heartbeat, so it was a major shock when scanned at 10w (20th Jan) to be told baby had died not long after first scan (i was still having symptoms, pos test etc so thought scan would just put fears to rest). That night I started bleeding properly. I wanted to avoid D&C so thought this was good. Went back 10 days later and it was still in there, despite bleeding - alot. i had pains but they were like period pains (i have quite heavy periods). Lost a few large clots but thought this was it. 

10 days ago i woke up in AGONY at about 2.30am. I have never felt pain like it. Blood was pouring from me - i felt like i was wetting myself. Hubby took me to A&E who sent me up to gynae ward where they gave me morphine - that helped a lot! Apparently i was contracting but my cervix was closed, so they gave me something to stop the contracting.

Later that day they gave me a D&C as they scanned me and it was STILL in there. According to my notes my uterus was the size of a 12 week pregnancy (if i was still pregnant i would have been 13w) and i had my first negative test 4 days after the D&C. i stopped bleeding yesterday.

Personally, i wish i had had the D&C earlier as i feel drained. However i didnt want to admit what had happened and hoped they had made a mistake. But i also seemed to bleed alot longer than others. If it had happened like my friends (over in 4 days) i would obviously be happy with natural.

Its whatever feels right for you. Just dont discount anything.


----------



## froliky2011

WelshoneEmma - So sorry!! It's really sad what some women have to go through. It breaks my heart. :hugs: I hope you have a good recovery and heal well.


----------



## elm

Just posted missing a whole page so it didn't make sense!!

:hugs: Emma, so sorry for you loss. How are you froliky? :hugs:


----------



## laurielynn88

niccy1991 said:


> Hey.. sorry for you loss honey!!
> 
> I am 20 years old and i have experienced 2 misscarriages, one at just under 6 weeks and the other nearly 13 weeks, i miscarriaged naturally with both, the first miscarriage came more or less straight away.. with no pain what so ever, just lots and lots of blood.. but the one i had just over a month ago was the worst pain i have ever had in my entire life, i got told the heartbeat stopped and day after i miscarriaged which lasted 2 and a half hours if i havent of miscarriages naturally i would of had the pill. xxx

Sorry about both of you're Miscarriages. do they know what caused them? I can't imagine going through 2. Which is why I fear getting pregnant again.


----------



## niccy1991

It isnt a very nice thing to experience... but all i can do is lift my head up high and get on with life because i cant change what has happened and i couldnt do a thing about it back then ... and they dont investigate why it happened untill you have 3 or more miscarriages which is stupid .. they just class it as bad luck as it is a very common thing. 
My stepdads sister had 9 miscariages ... and then had 3 children .. i couldnt even bare to imagain 9!! 
People inspire me and motivate me to not feel so down and sorry for my self because even though it is so painful and heartbreaking there is people who have gone through so much worse, and they inspire me to keep my head held high and get on with life.
It is scarey the thought of ever been pregnant again .. i am so very scared of having a 3rd miscarriage, but i am afraid life will be life and it is a bumpy ride.. after the darkest of days there is always a brighter tomorrow! 
I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## froliky2011

Elm - I am better. I had my first negative pregnancy test today. Moving forward. How are you? I actually am very lucky. The most difficult part for me was definitely the emotional and mental. I actually felt "myself" again today (1 week after the doctor told me the news). I have a scan next week to check my ovulation/egg and acupuncture scheduled for Monday night. Feeling better.


----------



## laurielynn88

niccy1991 said:


> It isnt a very nice thing to experience... but all i can do is lift my head up high and get on with life because i cant change what has happened and i couldnt do a thing about it back then ... and they dont investigate why it happened untill you have 3 or more miscarriages which is stupid .. they just class it as bad luck as it is a very common thing.
> My stepdads sister had 9 miscariages ... and then had 3 children .. i couldnt even bare to imagain 9!!
> People inspire me and motivate me to not feel so down and sorry for my self because even though it is so painful and heartbreaking there is people who have gone through so much worse, and they inspire me to keep my head held high and get on with life.
> It is scarey the thought of ever been pregnant again .. i am so very scared of having a 3rd miscarriage, but i am afraid life will be life and it is a bumpy ride.. after the darkest of days there is always a brighter tomorrow!
> I hope you feel better soon xx

WOW. 9?! My best friend had 3 but she has lupus. and she also has 2 boys, who were born premature. It's crazy how this works. When I first got pregnant I was just worried about the baby having a possible defect of some kind. It never crossed my mind that I would miscarry. So they haven't tested you to see why you keep having them? That would annoy me. Thanks for the support, and I hope they 3rd time is a charm for you!


----------



## laurielynn88

froliky2011 said:


> Elm - I am better. I had my first negative pregnancy test today. Moving forward. How are you? I actually am very lucky. The most difficult part for me was definitely the emotional and mental. I actually felt "myself" again today (1 week after the doctor told me the news). I have a scan next week to check my ovulation/egg and acupuncture scheduled for Monday night. Feeling better.

Was this the first miscarriage you had? I wouldn't get out of bed for 2 days after I found out I lost the baby, but it's been getting easier. I don't know what I'd do without my oldest step-son to keep me occupied. My husband has been really great but I don't think he really knows what to say or do about the situation either. Have you had a baby before?


----------



## laurielynn88

WelshOneEmma said:


> Sorry for everyone able to post in this forum :hugs:
> 
> I had a small amount of bleeding and had a scan the next day. I had already had bleeding when 6w and had a scan and we saw the heartbeat, so it was a major shock when scanned at 10w (20th Jan) to be told baby had died not long after first scan (i was still having symptoms, pos test etc so thought scan would just put fears to rest). That night I started bleeding properly. I wanted to avoid D&C so thought this was good. Went back 10 days later and it was still in there, despite bleeding - alot. i had pains but they were like period pains (i have quite heavy periods). Lost a few large clots but thought this was it.
> 
> 10 days ago i woke up in AGONY at about 2.30am. I have never felt pain like it. Blood was pouring from me - i felt like i was wetting myself. Hubby took me to A&E who sent me up to gynae ward where they gave me morphine - that helped a lot! Apparently i was contracting but my cervix was closed, so they gave me something to stop the contracting.
> 
> Later that day they gave me a D&C as they scanned me and it was STILL in there. According to my notes my uterus was the size of a 12 week pregnancy (if i was still pregnant i would have been 13w) and i had my first negative test 4 days after the D&C. i stopped bleeding yesterday.
> 
> Personally, i wish i had had the D&C earlier as i feel drained. However i didnt want to admit what had happened and hoped they had made a mistake. But i also seemed to bleed alot longer than others. If it had happened like my friends (over in 4 days) i would obviously be happy with natural.
> 
> Its whatever feels right for you. Just dont discount anything.

I'm sorry you had to go through all that! It's a horrible thing to go through and I just hope and pray that nature takes its course. it's hard enough to go through without having complications on top of it. I haven't taken a pregnancy test yet because I'm still bleeding. I'm assuming it won't say negative until I stop. I have to go back to test my levels next week, and also my thyroid since there is a history of it in my family. Thank you for sharing you're experience with me. I really found this site to be really helpful in my healing process. <3


----------



## froliky2011

laurielynn88 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Elm - I am better. I had my first negative pregnancy test today. Moving forward. How are you? I actually am very lucky. The most difficult part for me was definitely the emotional and mental. I actually felt "myself" again today (1 week after the doctor told me the news). I have a scan next week to check my ovulation/egg and acupuncture scheduled for Monday night. Feeling better.
> 
> Was this the first miscarriage you had? I wouldn't get out of bed for 2 days after I found out I lost the baby, but it's been getting easier. I don't know what I'd do without my oldest step-son to keep me occupied. My husband has been really great but I don't think he really knows what to say or do about the situation either. Have you had a baby before?Click to expand...

Thanks for your support. Yeah, I am typically very active..and I still stayed busy but found I did not want to exercise or do yoga like I normally do. I would come home from work and just want to have a glass of wine and relax in a bubble bath. I found it to be healing. I believe I had a chemical mc in August due to failure of fetus to implant because I had a large polyp in my uterus. Doctor said it was the biggest he had seen. This was my first "official" one though because I was definitely pregnant and was around 6 weeks. I have never had a child. This is our first. I am 38 and DH is 46. :hugs: I am feeling better. I went for a light jog after work. I still have not wanted to go to yoga though. I have not felt like being around people too much.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

laurielynn88 said:


> WelshOneEmma said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for everyone able to post in this forum :hugs:
> 
> I had a small amount of bleeding and had a scan the next day. I had already had bleeding when 6w and had a scan and we saw the heartbeat, so it was a major shock when scanned at 10w (20th Jan) to be told baby had died not long after first scan (i was still having symptoms, pos test etc so thought scan would just put fears to rest). That night I started bleeding properly. I wanted to avoid D&C so thought this was good. Went back 10 days later and it was still in there, despite bleeding - alot. i had pains but they were like period pains (i have quite heavy periods). Lost a few large clots but thought this was it.
> 
> 10 days ago i woke up in AGONY at about 2.30am. I have never felt pain like it. Blood was pouring from me - i felt like i was wetting myself. Hubby took me to A&E who sent me up to gynae ward where they gave me morphine - that helped a lot! Apparently i was contracting but my cervix was closed, so they gave me something to stop the contracting.
> 
> Later that day they gave me a D&C as they scanned me and it was STILL in there. According to my notes my uterus was the size of a 12 week pregnancy (if i was still pregnant i would have been 13w) and i had my first negative test 4 days after the D&C. i stopped bleeding yesterday.
> 
> Personally, i wish i had had the D&C earlier as i feel drained. However i didnt want to admit what had happened and hoped they had made a mistake. But i also seemed to bleed alot longer than others. If it had happened like my friends (over in 4 days) i would obviously be happy with natural.
> 
> Its whatever feels right for you. Just dont discount anything.
> 
> I'm sorry you had to go through all that! It's a horrible thing to go through and I just hope and pray that nature takes its course. it's hard enough to go through without having complications on top of it. I haven't taken a pregnancy test yet because I'm still bleeding. I'm assuming it won't say negative until I stop. I have to go back to test my levels next week, and also my thyroid since there is a history of it in my family. Thank you for sharing you're experience with me. I really found this site to be really helpful in my healing process. <3Click to expand...

I finally stopped bleeding about 4 days ago, so had negative tests about a week or two beforehand (maybe 4 days after the D&C). I have thyroid issues too, but they were checked in Jan as part of the pregnancy. a little high but not too bad. 

A month on and i am starting to feel more "me" (mind you, went to a pole showcase last night and cried at one of the songs!). We have our honeymoon on Monday - two weeks in the Philippines. Its a little bittersweet as i had pictured myself with a baby bump by then, but I suppose i will have to take my mind off it by buying lots of shoes!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry to everyone who has been through this terrible experience. 

I found out on Thursday that baby has passed at around 8 weeks. I was supposed to be around 12 weeks. I went to the hospital yesterday and had my first tablet and I'm being admitted tomorrow morning to have the rest of them and hopefully pass the baby. I just feel so alone and numb. I know others have gone through this but I just feel so alone. This baby wasn't planned and was a huge shock to us. We didn't find out till 8 weeks and hubby wanted me to 'get rid'. It was something I always said I could never do and hubby came to terms with another baby. Now I just feel as though he is relieved it has happened and I know that he will not want to try for another after this. We haven't really talked but I dunno what to say to him. I know he was shocked when the sonography announced there was no heartbeat but he hasn't said much else. He has said he thinks I should leave the forum for a while as I mentioned today that seeing people's journals and updates on FB was upsetting me. 

It sounds selfish but it's something that I never thought would happen to me. I am so naive, I know it happens and know people it's happened too but never thought it would happen to me. X


----------



## laurielynn88

3 weeks after finding out I had miscarried, I finally got a NEG. pregnancy test yesterday. I'm still passing a teeny bit of tissue but I haven't bleed for 2 straight days. I hope that everything passed naturally and the doctor doesn't tell me when I go back Tuesday that something else is wrong. I'm so glad there are forums out there like this one for support. I really believe you ladies help so many people!


----------



## Vickygrace

It took 6 days to complete for me. I didn't expect the whole sac to come out, perfectly round like a ball. stay home until its over. Sorry for your loss. I was 7 weeks, I regret just flushing it down the loo, so think about what you will do when the time comes.i was in total shock/panic


----------



## Pippi_elk

Vickygrace said:


> It took 6 days to complete for me. I didn't expect the whole sac to come out, perfectly round like a ball. stay home until its over. Sorry for your loss. I was 7 weeks, I regret just flushing it down the loo, so think about what you will do when the time comes.i was in total shock/panic

I did n't expect the sac to come out perfectly formed either....I did n't know what to do with it so wrapped it in tissue, sealed it as best I could and stuck it in a food container (which I will throw away!) and put it in the freezer (TMI). Maybe that sounds disgusting but I wanted to think about what I should do. Two weeks later its still in my freezer but we are going to plant a tree this weekend in our garden and bury it.


did anyone else get a bad smell though from theirs (sorry if TMI) ? When I passed the sac and placenta they smelt really strong....again no one tells you this, the hospital said it'll just be like a heavy period.


----------



## sassymrsbee

Pippi_elk said:


> Vickygrace said:
> 
> 
> It took 6 days to complete for me. I didn't expect the whole sac to come out, perfectly round like a ball. stay home until its over. Sorry for your loss. I was 7 weeks, I regret just flushing it down the loo, so think about what you will do when the time comes.i was in total shock/panic
> 
> I did n't expect the sac to come out perfectly formed either....I did n't know what to do with it so wrapped it in tissue, sealed it as best I could and stuck it in a food container (which I will throw away!) and put it in the freezer (TMI). Maybe that sounds disgusting but I wanted to think about what I should do. Two weeks later its still in my freezer but we are going to plant a tree this weekend in our garden and bury it.
> 
> 
> did anyone else get a bad smell though from theirs (sorry if TMI) ? When I passed the sac and placenta they smelt really strong....again no one tells you this, the hospital said it'll just be like a heavy period.Click to expand...


I did notice that there was a strong metallic smell, more "bloody" than usual periods. I know its gross, but to me it seemed logical.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Pippi sorry for your loss :hugs: I thought there was an awful smell when I passed baby and the placenta too. I wasn't told about it either. I think planting baby with the tree is a lovely idea. I am really not into gardening. Hubby is but I'm going to get him to plant a tree for baby for me x


----------



## elm

I didn't notice a smell but we'd been burning incense - ours went in a food container in a shoe box in the fridge :hugs: x


----------



## elm

Oh, we planted a Vibernum (flowers in February) in a pot as we expect to move house at some point x


----------



## Grieving30

I found out I had a missed MC on 2/13 when I would've been 11 weeks +6. Baby measured 8 weeks+ 3. I started spotting about a week later and miscarried on 2/23. My body showed no signs till the spotting started.


----------



## Grieving30

Some of you talk about seeing the sac come out whole. I had wanted it to happen at home so I could possibly see it and maybe try to see baby if it wasn't too small. I know some women don't wish to see and I totally understand that..we all grieve differently. But I unfortunately ended up having "tissue" (what they called it) removed at the ER and I was too scared to.ask for it or to see it... :(


----------



## Xxxjxexnxxx

With me I had a scan at 8 weeks baby had strong heart everything was looking great! But I had a cyst which was pretty large so the doctor asked me to return the week after to keep an eye on it, week later arrived and the doctor doing the viaginal scan was very quiet I knew in my heart something was wrong then she said it the baby's heart has gone very slow, she turnt the screen to me and showed me and I burst into tears my heart was broken. She said the baby could be Lying in a funny position but chances was slim she said to return in a week for another scan which I did and was told baby had died I was 10 and a half weeks at this point and was told the baby had died the day before this scan! I was told either to choose natural tablets or d &c I opted for the tablets as the thought of a d&c terrified me! So I was booked in for tablet later that week hoping before then would happen naturally which it never! So I went back four days later had another scan to double check still baby lying in same place lifeless, so I had the tablet and omg! Pain doesn't even come close! From 9 in the morning until 5 I was in extreme agony and so much blood and after that I had to go back for a scan to make sure everything was gone etc! Which it wasn't there was still tissue! So I had to get d & c anyway!!! So I would recommend the d&c rather than go through what I did! It's no where near as bad as I expected and wish I would of done it in first place now x


----------



## elm

I hope it's ok to add a bit more to this thread, it's nearly 9 months since my miscarriage now and looking back on it I actually have some really positive memories - I remember the devastation at finding out my baby had died and the horror at the thought of it coming out and not knowing if I could cope with seeing it or not but the actual miscarriage I had was healing and empowering.

I had the herbs I'd been prescribed by my herbalist friend which helped with both the physical side of releasing my baby (miscarried at nearly 12 weeks, baby measured 7) but also helped with the desperate feeling of having empty arms and grief. I was able to put on music, have candles and incense lit and listen to what my body wanted to do (changing position and moving my hips with mini contraction like gushes). It didn't hurt very much at all (I had after period like cramps the next day but nothing too bad). I was able to get myself in a head space where I could release my baby with love. It's all helped me feel that this time when I actually give birth I'm going to be able to cope a lot better than the first time I gave birth and I'm feeling able to plan a homebirth.

Just wanted to add a different perspective on miscarriage. I'm really sorry to read about your loss jxexn and I'm sorry for all the pain you suffered :( I was terrified of a d&c too, I did end up in hospital after miscarrying because I was passing a lot of large clots but thankfully managed to avoid surgery.


----------



## Emma100

Hi... I'm worried!

We found out at our scan yest that the baby stopped growing at 5 weeks. I should be 10 weeks and 5 days now so that was almost 6 weeks ago and I've only been getting mild brown spotting for a few days - no real signs of it passing yet.

Not sure what to do as I haven't come across anyone else who has gone as long as I have without fully miscarrying!?!

Worried, really worried :-(


----------



## Neptune

Emma100 said:


> Hi... I'm worried!
> 
> We found out at our scan yest that the baby stopped growing at 5 weeks. I should be 10 weeks and 5 days now so that was almost 6 weeks ago and I've only been getting mild brown spotting for a few days - no real signs of it passing yet.
> 
> Not sure what to do as I haven't come across anyone else who has gone as long as I have without fully miscarrying!?!
> 
> Worried, really worried :-(

Emma, I am sorry you're going through this. :hugs: I am in the same situation. We were trying for our second child, got pregnant right away and at my scan where I should have been 10 weeks, I was told I was carrying twins but neither had developed past 6 weeks and there was no heartbeat. We were devastated. I was also one who never thought this would happen to me. Yes, naive I know since it is very common and doesn't mean you have anything wrong with you.

When I spoke to my ob/gyn, I was given the 3 options (natural, medical or surgical) and I opted for natural m/c. I have spotted brown on and off since I was 6 weeks 5 days and now I would have been 11 weeks 4 days and still only spotting brown sporadically. No pain, no red blood, no clots. I'm still waiting. According to the scan, my babies didn't develop past 6 weeks so I'd be 5 weeks 4 days out now with nothing more than sporadic brown spotting. I was assured by the hospital and my ob/gyn that there was no significant risk of infection at this time and it was recommended that I wait out this week and then we'd be called to re-evaluate. 

Stay strong. PM me if you want to talk.


----------



## Emma100

Neptune said:


> Emma, I am sorry you're going through this. :hugs: I am in the same situation. We were trying for our second child, got pregnant right away and at my scan where I should have been 10 weeks, I was told I was carrying twins but neither had developed past 6 weeks and there was no heartbeat. We were devastated. I was also one who never thought this would happen to me. Yes, naive I know since it is very common and doesn't mean you have anything wrong with you.
> 
> When I spoke to my ob/gyn, I was given the 3 options (natural, medical or surgical) and I opted for natural m/c. I have spotted brown on and off since I was 6 weeks 5 days and now I would have been 11 weeks 4 days and still only spotting brown sporadically. No pain, no red blood, no clots. I'm still waiting. According to the scan, my babies didn't develop past 6 weeks so I'd be 5 weeks 4 days out now with nothing more than sporadic brown spotting. I was assured by the hospital and my ob/gyn that there was no significant risk of infection at this time and it was recommended that I wait out this week and then we'd be called to re-evaluate.
> 
> Stay strong. PM me if you want to talk.

Really sorry to hear that Neptune.

I've just finished a medically managed miscarriage today. It went smoothly. I've posted about my experience in the medically managed miscarriage section.

I'm sure your miscarriage will pass soon too. I appreciate how difficult it is and just hope you can stay strong. It WILL be better!!!


----------



## Zma26

Hi everyone. I am so glad to have found such a supportive forum. I am going through Avery difficult time and trying it figure out how to process this all. I found out I was pregnant back in October and my doctor office set up my first ob appointment for this past Wednesday. I was so excited, my husband and I already have too beautiful baby boys, but were hoping for. Little girl. So when we went in for our very first sonogram, the n/p was doing the internal u/s and after a few minutes she said I'm sorry I am not seeing a heartbeat. I just broke down into tears. They said I was 12 weeks and the baby was measuring at 10 weeks, I just did not want to believe it. She called a doc into confirm it. He continued to talk about my three options (which I am sure you're all familiar with,sadly) He told me he sees no point in waiting and scheduled me for a d and c next Tuesday. I have been having some cramping on and off since my appointment, but no bleeding at all. I Am still trying to cope and am not ready to accept it, but I feel like the d and c is the best option, because I just want to be able to have closure, instead of waiting. I just wish I had signs of a natural miscarriage, I am afraid of having a d and c, scared i will never be able to havea baby again. Any advice to help me decide what's best and to help me ease my mind about having the procedure ?


----------



## MissRamejkis

Hi Ladies - I was told last tuesday that baby had not grown from the internal scan the week before and so it was a missed miscarraige. Should have been nearly 10 weeks by then but baby was still about 6 weeks in size.

How stupid am I thinking it would start straight away ? If my dates were right then baby must have died nearly 4 weeks ago now - I have a week and a half left til I have to go back to the hospital to re-evaluate as I asked to go natural. 

I have heard such a range of stories about all of the procedures and am just crossing my fingers it will start soon and be over with smoothly.

How horrible it is to know I have my own dead child inside of me :( but I know I'd also rather pass it naturally than have it forced out :( 

Bless you alllXXXXXXXXXXxx


----------



## angel2010

I am sorry you are going through this. My baby dies at 8+3 and I passed it at what would have been about 10 weeks. I believe the baby died on the 2nd or 3rd and I passed it on the 9th. I know the dates don't add up because the growth was already lagging at my 7+4 ultrasound (baby only measured 6+6 and sac measured 6).


----------

